# Dance music and varieties such as Flamenco and Ballet



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I enjoy many compositions written for ballet and the dancing itself and very much enjoy Flamenco. I just saw a Flamenco performance in Seville and they were as good as any of the traveling groups that appear from time to time. We have a section in the forum for opera but none for ballet and other artistic dance forms. I believe that these are endeavors which are in the realm of classical music and perhaps deserve a section of their own.


----------

